# unset HTTP_PROXY="192.168.0.1" [AUTO_SOLVED]

## codadilupo

ehmm.... salve   :Very Happy: 

avrei un problema idiota, ma non riesco a trovare soluzione (nel senso che la ricerca mi trova quel migliaio di post, e non posso spulciarli tutti - senno' mi ammazzano in ufficio  :Wink: 

dunque: per poter cfare emerge dall'ufficio, ho impostato:

```
export HTTP_PROXY="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xx"

export FTP_PROXY="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xx"

export RSYNC_PROXY="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xx"
```

ora, a casa ho poi dato 

```
unset export HTTP_PROXY
```

 etc... ma il pc continua a cercarmi il proxy del lavoro.....  :Sad:  come cavolo si unsetta ?

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sat Nov 22, 2003 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

Prova così:

```
export HTTP_PROXY=

export FTP_PROXY=

export RSYNC_PROXY=
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Prova così:
> 
> ```
> export HTTP_PROXY=
> 
> ...

 

credo di averlo già fatto. ieri sera, a naso, avevo provato con:

```
export HTTP_PROXY=""

export FTP_PROXY=""

export RSYNC_PROXY=""
```

oggi provero' la tua.

Coda

----------

## leon_73

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehmm.... salve  
> 
> avrei un problema idiota, ma non riesco a trovare soluzione (nel senso che la ricerca mi trova quel migliaio di post, e non posso spulciarli tutti - senno' mi ammazzano in ufficio 
> 
> dunque: per poter cfare emerge dall'ufficio, ho impostato:
> ...

 

Hai provato per caso con:

```
unset HTTP_PROXY FTP_PROXY RSYNC_PROXY
```

Ciao 

Leo

----------

## shev

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato per caso con:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ops, ero convinto fosse quello che aveva già provato Coda, m'era sfuggito il fatto che lui avesse lasciato l' "export" in mezzo...   :Embarassed: 

Ovviamente la prima cosa da provare è questa!

----------

## codadilupo

si', scusate, l'export é rimasto da un copia incolla.... in realtà ho provato proprio 

```
unset HTTP_PROXY
```

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> si', scusate, l'export é rimasto da un copia incolla.... in realtà ho provato proprio 
> 
> ```
> unset HTTP_PROXY
> ```
> ...

 

Allora ritiro l'ops e la faccina   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ginko

Non e' che per caso hai il proxy settato nel file 

```
~/.wgetrc
```

oppure in 

```
/etc/wget/wgetrc
```

In ogni caso un bel 

```
find ~ -type f -exec grep XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX {} /dev/null \;
```

 ti trova ogni file dove usi l'indirizzo XXX...

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Non e' che per caso hai il proxy settato nel file 
> 
> ```
> ~/.wgetrc
> ```
> ...

 

no, l'avevo settato, inizialmente, ma poi ho ricommentato le righe

 *Quote:*   

> In ogni caso un bel 
> 
> ```
> find ~ -type f -exec grep XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX {} /dev/null \;
> ```
> ...

 

uh, grazie!  Ho provato ieri a fare la stessa cosa con grep, ma con scarso successo! Oggi provo la tua.

Coda

----------

## leon_73

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   si', scusate, l'export é rimasto da un copia incolla.... in realtà ho provato proprio 
> 
> ```
> unset HTTP_PROXY
> ```
> ...

 

MMMMHHHIIIIIIIcome sei semsibile.... Da quando sei entrato nel gotha dei Moderator sei ancora piu' malmostoso   :Wink: 

Leo

----------

## codadilupo

bah, stamattina sono tornato al lavoro: controllato tutto qyello che avevo fatto nei giorni scorsi, ho seguito i consigli su come e cosa cercare, integrando quello che già sapevo. Nulla. Nulla di nulla. Lancio emerge -UD world e.... funziona   :Shocked: 

1- Coda c'ha problemi di vista, beve troppo e si fuma sostanze sulla cui bontà l'opinione pubblica é divisa

2- polemos (il pc di coda) é 'nu poco strunziello, e lavora solo quando vuole lui, inventandosi le storie piu' idiote, per non farlo, tipo: c'ho il proxy lento, mi manca tanto l'hd di nemesis, quelle cartelle che condividevamo, ho mal-di-testina, etc...

barrate con una X quel che vi sembra maggiormente corrispondente alla realtà.

Coda

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- Coda c'ha problemi di vista, beve troppo e si fuma sostanze sulla cui bontà l'opinione pubblica é divisa
> 
> 2- polemos (il pc di coda) é 'nu poco strunziello, e lavora solo quando vuole lui, inventandosi le storie piu' idiote, per non farlo, tipo: c'ho il proxy lento, mi manca tanto l'hd di nemesis, quelle cartelle che condividevamo, ho mal-di-testina, etc...
> ...

 

 *Mia sorella medica (da sms del mio cell) wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ciao sorellona!
> 
> volevo dirti che IL FUMO è un fattore protettivo contro la demenza !!! diventerai un genio! 
> ...

 

...io barro la seconda!

----------

